# Pic's of my girlfriends Beaver...



## Mitchell Ulrich (Sep 10, 2007)

pillow, that is... are in my photo album..can one of you guys born around the year that I graduated post them for me..?

Thanks.

Mitch


----------



## Mitchell Ulrich (Sep 10, 2007)

Hey...I did it..truely must be the season of miracles! Hope that wasn't my last one for the year!


----------



## chris_kreiner (Sep 6, 2006)

Dang it Mitch you had me excited to see your GF's beaver. Hey you knew it was coming I just figured I would be the first.

Nice looking pillow.


----------



## cmpdad (Jan 4, 2006)

In the word sof Leslie Nielson.....Hey, Nice Beaver!


----------



## Paul Thompson (Jul 16, 2007)

Not going to say it,,,,,, ,, holding back,,,,, tempting,,,,, don't ,,, 

It took you three quarters of a football game to stuff a beaver?


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

That doesn't look like the same one I saw...:evil:


----------



## Mitchell Ulrich (Sep 10, 2007)

William H Bonney said:


> That doesn't look like the same one I saw...:evil:


For your sake Bill, it better not!

Thanks Chris,..I knew that I could count on you...

Yes, Paul..thats why I'm still her boyfriend..

..and yes CMP,..I kept thinking those same words as I worked on it.

Mitch


----------



## Ebowhunter (Apr 5, 2000)

Does she like it when you pull on it like that?


----------



## deepwoods (Nov 18, 2002)

This post will get a lot of views.:lol:


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

Ebowhunter said:


> Does she like it when you pull on it like that?


He's not pulling on it,, he's seeing how well he stitched it up after he was finished stuffin' it.............,, oh man, I hope people don't take that the _wrong _way.................:lol:


----------



## Islander26 (Feb 23, 2004)

cmpdad said:


> In the word sof Leslie Nielson.....Hey, Nice Beaver!


Pricillas reply "Thanks I just had it stuffed" :lol:


----------



## Mitchell Ulrich (Sep 10, 2007)

275 hits and counting..did you guys really think...Oh well, I'm sure that at least 250 of them were from a certain Moderator checking up on me..again and again and again.

Mitch


----------



## Liv4Trappin (Feb 22, 2006)

Maybe talk her into shaving that thing a bit?:evil:

Mike


----------



## chris_kreiner (Sep 6, 2006)

Liv4Trappin said:


> Maybe talk her into shaving that thing a bit?:evil:
> 
> Mike


Hey Mike, I think she's French!!:yikes:


----------



## skullman (Dec 9, 2008)

When it comes to beaver, it rules on land or water.:xzicon_sm


----------



## Chocha (Aug 3, 2006)

Better keep that thing away from Ward. I heard he can get a little hard on the Beaver at times.. :evil:


----------



## 7MM Magnum (Sep 10, 2003)

Man,... that thing could use a little_ *trim*_ around the edges!! :lol: :yikes:


----------



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

It looks like an old catcher's mitt! 

Any pictures of your girlfriends Rack????

















Or didn't she get a buck this year?


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

thill said:


> It looks like an old catcher's mitt!
> 
> Any pictures of your girlfriends Rack????
> 
> ...


:lol: That's funny


----------



## jacktownhooker (Apr 7, 2007)

need a beaver break ?


----------



## jmartin419 (Nov 24, 2008)

skullman said:


> When it comes to beaver, it rules on land or water.:xzicon_sm


That's about the truth!:lol:


----------

